# sevin on goats?



## Debara (Apr 21, 2006)

reading back, i noticed that someone had mentioned that they use "sevin" on their goats for lice?? isn't this dangerous as the goats might lick that stuff off of them? i know my pygmy goats tend to lick at themselves. I thought that sevin was for plants? my two little guys have been itchy lately and we sprayed them (not sure what the name of the chemical is, but is for lice) last week but they are still itching... not sure what to do? :help: DEB


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I wash my goat with medicated dog shampoo when she gets itchy in the spring. She loves the bubbles although she isn't too fond of getting wet initially. I wait for a nice warm day and lather her up. She smells great when I am done.


----------



## michael1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Diatomaceous earth is good for controlling insects on goats. It's not harmful, many people add it to their feed to be taken internally for worms (I don't think this works well) but it's good for contolling some insects.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I use sevin on my goats. Just a very light dusting and then I brush them well. I was/am worried about licking too, but that stuff is made for use on edible plants and while I wouldn't want them to consume much of it I don't think it is more harmful than other topical chemical treatments. :shrug:


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

I wouldn't do that. Licking is a concern as well as how much is being absorbed through the skin. There are probably effects that you can't see, such as liver or kidney toxicity. Stick to products made for goats.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Sevin is fine to use on them for lice & mites. The little they would lick would not hurt them. You need to be more concerned about them inhaling it when you put it on. DE is also good. I also add it to feed. It makes a huge difference in the fly population even with feeding it. 



> Stick to products made for goats.



That would be fine if there were actually products labeled for goats. You will not find many things labeled at all for goats. They just do not do the research & spend the money to come up with specific things to use on goats. So, you have to make do with what you can find.


----------



## Debi (May 2, 2003)

Make sure you use 5% Sevin dust. It's considered safe. The 10% sevin is too strong and could kill an animal. Apply it to a dry animal, don't wet them down after dusting. i rub it into the coat and dust pretty heavily around the butt and neck because bugs need moisture to drink and will have to pass thru the dust. It'll kill any mites or lice quickly. I usually follow up in a few days with another dusting to get any eggs that hatched out.

Debi
Kaufman TX


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I just obtain a starving baby goat, I have patienly been working with she has inverted eyelid and lice so bad I didnt know how to treat.I got out the sevin and sprinkled and rubbed in her coat and placed her in a box with a towel,you wouldnt believe in one hour the towel was peppered with dead lice.that fast.3 days later she is bouncing around and Happy.The eye is comming around also.


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

My grandfather and father both worked for Union Carbide until they retired. They both received Sevin from the plant since they made it there. We still have barrels full of the stuff around here. I cant check the % right now but I think it is in the 90s and they used the stuff all over the place when I was growing up. Every cat, dog, and plant around got a dusting. Never had any side effects. I am leary of any chemicals but they both say it is harmless to humans and animals.


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am leary of any chemicals but they both say it is harmless to humans and animals.


When you state 'They both say it is harmless' do you mean your grandfather and father?? because the label on sevin carries a Warning:

PRECAUTIONARY STATEMENT: HAZARD TO HUMANS AND DOMESTIC ANIMALS. CAUTION: Harmful if swallowed. Causes eye irritation. Avoid contact with eyes, skin and clothing. Avoid breathing dust. Wash thoroughly after handling. Avoid contact with food, feed, feeding troughs and water receptacles. FIRST AID. Swallowed: Give water or milk to drink and telephone for medical advice. Consult medical personnel before inducing vomiting. If medical advice cannot be obtained, then take person and product container to the nearest emergency treatment center or hospital. In case of eye contact, wash eyes immediately with fresh water for at least 15 minutes. Get medical attention if irritation persists. For skin, wash with plenty of soap and water. Inhalation: remove patient from exposed area.

The ingredient Carbaryl is a carcinogenic and:

"has been associated with the development of tumors of high dose groups in both rats and mice in lifetime feeding studies"

and if sevin dust is ingested it:

"may cause irritation of the digestive tract which may include nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. If swallowed, *this substance is considered slightly toxic to internal organs*"

So saying it is 'harmless to humans and animals' isn't quite true, and one should use the usual precautions, as with any pesticide.


----------



## thegriffiths (Jan 15, 2004)

I talked with my father today and he says that sevin without additives is harmless to humans and animals. But that it was irritating to the eyes. 

Carbide claims alot of their products were harmless and then down the road findings were different. 

My father may be incorrect but he has worked in and around the stuff for many years and he is healthier than I am.


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

> I talked with my father today and he says that sevin without additives is harmless to humans and animals.


If you use sevin dust without 'additives' you are using nothing but inert ingredients. the ACTIVE ingredient in sevin (the ingredient that kills the lice etc.) is Carbaryl. if it doesn't have Carbaryl in it, it would be like using talcum powder.

Active Ingredient is 5.0% Carbaryl and 95.0% Inert Ingredients.


----------

